# Ultra Edge vs Ceramic blade



## Raena

there is not too much of a diff. the only thing is the cutter blade is ceramic not steel. this reduces the friction and keeps the blade cooler longer and they also tend to not need to be sharpened as often. i have heard that you should not use them on dirty coats, but i use mine that way and they work great. the nice thing is you can change any blade to a ceramic just by changing the cutter


----------



## kimstm

Raena said:


> there is not too much of a diff. the only thing is the cutter blade is ceramic not steel. this reduces the friction and keeps the blade cooler longer and they also tend to not need to be sharpened as often. i have heard that you should not use them on dirty coats, but i use mine that way and they work great. the nice thing is you can change any blade to a ceramic just by changing the cutter


The ceramic blade is the one that reduces friction and keeps the blade cooler?

Kim


----------



## Raena

yep it is


----------



## kanatadoggroomer

Ceramic are OK, but all the groomers I know use the ordinary blades. The ceramic blades are more difficult to sharpen according to my sharpener and have a shorter "life span".


----------



## kimstm

Please pardon me b/c I am probably getting ready to sound like an idiot.:doh: My Andis clippers came with a ceramic blade no. 10. It seems there are mixed opinions as to who prefers ceramic or ultra edge. 

If I wanted to try the ultra edge would I need to change anything on my clippers since it came with a ceramic blade or do I just pop out the ceramic and put in the ultra edge?

I am buying the 2nd blade as a spare to switch out when the other one gets hot. Will the two blades (ceramic and ultra edge) cut differently so that my spoos face will look noticeably different?

Sorry if I sound like a dufus, I have never done this before.

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## Raena

they are completly interchangeable. they should cut the same, i haven't noticed a diff in mine and i use both throughout the day.


----------



## Cameo

I personally don't care for the ceramic blades. TO ME, they just don't cut as smoothly, but I know a few groomers that like them.


----------

